# Are these genuine borg warner k04's??? Help please!!!!!!!!!!!1



## brian12g-8602 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bought this set of turbos from a member on here as GENUINE BORG WARNER rebuilt K04 turbos a while back, and now that it is time for install I really would like to make sure they are before I put motor back in. I bought a parts car that has 100% legit K04's and the tag is different. Help please so I can get this car back together.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Cant say for sure.The actuator look like they have been painted.Also i was under the impression all borg warner turbos had blue and silver tags riveted to them not silver.What did you pay for the set??Retail new they cost about $2k i think.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like legit ko4's that have been rebuilt with new CHRA's and painted high temp paint.


----------

